# New to the Page



## Castle87 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hope everyone is having a great morning.... I’m new to the page and just looking for advice/inspiration/help.... ANYTHING... I’m sure like some of you, just needing away to try and figure out what the hell to do or manage my marriage.

Anyway, hope everyone has a fantastic morning.

-C


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi  welcome!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Welcome! What is ailing your marriage?


----------

